# is my vet being unreasonable?



## JenniferR (17 May 2017)

I would be interested in opinions here please as I'm not sure whether I'm being unreasonable or the vet is. My horse went lame 18 months ago. Scans and x-rays taken by vet practice 1 and I was told they were clean as a whistle, nothing to see. Horse not quite right but improved after a week of bute but still 1/10 lame. 2 months ago horse goes more lame again on same leg. By this time I have changed to vet practice 2. Before we spend money on nerve blocks, more scans and x-rays etc (no longer insured for this leg), I ask for a second opinion from vet practice 2's orthopaedic consultant on the original scans and x-rays taken by vet practice 1. This takes over a month. Consultant has now reviewed the images and wants to talk to me about them. He will not talk to me on the phone. I must go to the hospital 100 mins round trip to see him as he wants to tell me face to face. He will not see me for 10 days. I've asked to know how serious the problem is as horse still lame and i'm worried. I am not allowed to talk to the consultant and he will not communicate in any way other than an appointment at the hospital in 10 days time (I've asked 3 times now). In the meantime I am imagining the worst!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (17 May 2017)

Gosh, that does sound stressful. 

Just a thought; if the old vet has made a seriously bad judgment call, or has missed something very obvious, or the new vet suspects negligence, then I would imagine this isn't the sort of conversation you'd have over the phone. 

If the horse was in serious pain or imminent danger, I'm sure they would be providing care right away.

It could be something like horse needs xyz treatment and will be fine, but X-rays were never clear and vet needs to talk to you in person to discuss how you'll handle that.

If it is something that is going to turn into a legal dispute, you'll be glad that everything has been done correctly and properly though.


----------



## JenniferR (17 May 2017)

Thanks for your reply and reassurances. I'm not interested in getting into a legal dispute but that had crossed my mind too. Just want to know what is wrong with my beloved horse, how serious, what the future holds. Knowing that vet knows but won't tell me for days and days is torture! Perhaps the wait will be character-building! They are very good vets so I guess I just need to be patient.


----------



## Equi (17 May 2017)

Showing you the actual issue visually will help you, which is what i hope vet2 is implying.


----------



## JenniferR (17 May 2017)

Well, maybe seeing the issue might marginally help but I'm not a radiographer or a vet so probably not a great deal. When I smashed up my own knee, seeing pictures of it didn't really do much for me then either. I want him, the expert, to look at them and work out what to do. If he says he can see bone spavin (hypothetically) on the x-ray, I expect he can. I'm quite prepared to believe him and I'm not going to come to a different opinion to him when looking at them as I've no idea how to interpret x-rays. Now anything to do with managing the condition, yes please, I'd love to be educated, but x-rays aren't going to tell me, a non-expert, much. That's what I'm paying him for.


----------



## Red-1 (17 May 2017)

I would be cross too, I would prefer to be told what the issue is on the phone and a reason for having to make a 100 mile trip and a 10 day wait. 

It may be that the consultant is a particularly eminent one? The same can be true of human consultants, that their time and expertise is so in demand that patients have to be assembled for them at a certain time and place? 

It may be that he wises to show you something on the X rays?

Personally I think it more likely that the 1st vet has missed something, and they would prefer to see you in person to minimise the chances of you taking legal action, but that is probably just the cynic in me! 

Perhaps email the consultant, and explain that you do not wish to travel (presumably without the horse) as you too are busy, and you would rather he explain on the phone. It may be just that the vets has a "system" and you have just been routed through the "normal channels". 

The only other thing you could do is vote with your feet. If that vet does not offer a service you are happy with, then you pay for the service, so you do have a choice. I would be too curious to not go to the surgery though.


----------



## ycbm (17 May 2017)

I'd ask him for his report in writing and if he won't provide it, don't pay because you haven't got the results. You're the customer.  

I personally would not have accepted the delay you've had so far. Too busy to review a lame horse's case for a month? He shouldn't have taken the work on then.

I strongly suspect he's trying to protect a fellow vet.

Regarding not looking for compensation, please remember that if the initial investigation had identified the problem, the insurance would have paid out for the treatment you might now be told is necessary.


----------



## JillA (17 May 2017)

Have you asked him why he isn't prepared to discuss with you by phone? And why there has to be such a delay when you have a horse clearly in pain? I would do it by email and press him for a response in the same medium - either his response to those questions or his diagnosis and prognosis/treatment options, so then you have a record. Phone calls are difficult because they can say whatever they like, in an email it has to be more considered.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 May 2017)

I would be getting there to talk to him ASAP .


----------



## JenniferR (17 May 2017)

Thankfully trip isn't quite so far, Red-1, 100 minute round trip not 100 miles! horse is not hopping lame, otherwise I would be making more of a fuss. 1/10 lame in field and 2/10 on outside of circle in trot. I was originally given a choice of a phone call or a face to face consult. I chose a phone call and timed it for my day off, but the vet's secretary said it could be any time after 12 and before 5.30. As I don't have mobile signal here, that would mean that I would have to sit by the phone all afternoon. Asked if we could narrow it down and at that point was told surgeon had changed his mind and now only a face to face would be offered. I've asked 3 times if he could give me a brief idea what the problem is and how serious it is before that meeting, but his secretary won't let me speak to him and says she can't tell me because she is not a vet! She just keeps telling me not to worry but I am because this all seems to add up to something major wrong.


----------



## paddy555 (17 May 2017)

JenniferR said:



			Well, maybe seeing the issue might marginally help but I'm not a radiographer or a vet so probably not a great deal. When I smashed up my own knee, seeing pictures of it didn't really do much for me then either. I want him, the expert, to look at them and work out what to do. If he says he can see bone spavin (hypothetically) on the x-ray, I expect he can. I'm quite prepared to believe him and I'm not going to come to a different opinion to him when looking at them as I've no idea how to interpret x-rays. Now anything to do with managing the condition, yes please, I'd love to be educated, but x-rays aren't going to tell me, a non-expert, much. That's what I'm paying him for.
		
Click to expand...

I always believe in getting vets and doctors to show me x rays, send me test results etc. They are not that difficult to understand if the vet is talking you through it. For example who in the first vets said clean as a whistle? could have been anyone who glanced at them. I am afraid vets are far from infallible. Don't just believe them on face value, dig a little and get all the facts. 

I wonder why he needs 10 days? what is he going to do in that time for example sort it out with your first vet? 

I also wouldn't find the delays acceptable. I would e mail the practice manager (copy to the consultants secretary) and explain you are unhappy at the month it took to get the plates reviewed and now further unhappy about the 10 days until you can see him. It may be that it took them a month to get the tests from the previous vets. Ask them to treat this as a complaint and arrange for an immediate meeting. Point out that you are not satisfied with such a time delay when you still have a lame horse. 

I would definitely visit even though it is time consuming and I would have a very long list of written questions so I didn't miss anything. Be prepared for your responses to all eventualities.  Take someone with you and make sure they take notes. I would suspect he wants to meet you if there is a problem with negligence to smooth over the matter and to see if you are going to take it further. It is far easier to do that face to face.  If that is the case say nothing however charming he is. Go home and think about it when you have the facts.  Ask also for a written report. No written report no cheque to pay the bill. 
.


----------



## JenniferR (17 May 2017)

The xrays and scans were sent pretty immediately from first vet, paddy555, as I chased it up and they were at second vets the next working day. I was surprised 1st vet released them though. Good idea about insisting on a written report. I will definitely do that. Not sure I can bring myself to make a complaint though. Not very good at rattling cages and having changed vets once, want to stay with this one long term.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 May 2017)

JenniferR said:



			The xrays and scans were sent pretty immediately from first vet, paddy555, as I chased it up and they were at second vets the next working day. I was surprised 1st vet released them though. Good idea about insisting on a written report. I will definitely do that. Not sure I can bring myself to make a complaint though. Not very good at rattling cages and having changed vets once, want to stay with this one long term.
		
Click to expand...

They are your X-rays they have to release them if you ask .
The 2nd vet may be about to go on holiday it's that time of year 
I have to say for a horse who has been lame that long I would have sat and waited for the call or been down to the surgery straightaway .


----------



## Alec Swan (17 May 2017)

The fact that the vet's refuse to discuss the problem with you,  and over the 'phone,  must raise an eyebrow or two.  It could be for any number of reasons,  and whilst guessing is a pointless exercise,  it would seem that perhaps you're new to the practice and if they haven't yet presented you with a bill for the work to date,  or you've yet to settle the account,  it may be that they're withholding what you need until you have a meeting.  I'm quite sure that you will honour your debt,  but they may not! .  There are those,  who when receiving bad news seem to think that the vet should share in their sadness and release them from their debt,  though it doesn't sound like you're amongst them.  

It may also be that the consultant used is a referral and just because a client fails to settle their account,  that won't release the practice concerned from the debt.  That's all just a shot in the dark,  so perhaps a simple 'phone call to clarify that particular aspect may help.

Once you've established that their requirement that you attend their clinic isn't because they don't consider that your 'known' to them,  then I'd point out that a lengthy drive to see them to be told what can just as easily be given over the 'phone,  isn't on.  In your shoes,  I'd research the practice,  find out who the senior partner is,  speak to them and point out that their current policy is making life difficult;  you could lay it on a bit thick,  taking time away from a busy business or a job where being an absentee has your employers in a position where they can't find suitable cover,  that sort of thing.

To answer your opening question,  'Yes it may well be that you're vet's being unreasonable'.  To me is sounds as though the consultant is being a wee bit precious,  but without the facts from their side,  it's difficult to know.  Will you post a reply when you can and let us know the diagnosis and perhaps the reason for such apparent intransigence?  It must be very worrying for you,  you have my sympathy,  and the stance taken by the practice concerned isn't helping matters.

Alec.


----------



## SusieT (17 May 2017)

tbh I think as a new client and wanting him to review the x-rays etc from 18 months ago I dont see that him wanting to meet you face to face to discuss the issue is a big problem - and vets are busy, I don't expect to get an exact time to get a phone call. I can quite envisage a vet whose new, unmet client is demanding being phone at x time deciding it would be easier just to book a consult time and do it all face to face.
What's 100min if it gives you answers? Then you can plan where you go next. Your other option of course and more sensibly would be to book your horse in to see him let him see the lameness and the pictures together. I presume you are expecting to pay for the consultants time in revieiwn gthe x-rays etc? 
(Bear in mind as well in the nhs this is how it would work!)


----------



## JenniferR (17 May 2017)

Susie, it isn't about the inconvenience. I just want to know what's wrong with my horse. I've been with this practice for a year now so not that new a customer and all my bills for my 3 horses are paid. 10 days of torturous waiting when horse is lame and on box rest is my issue. I would be quite happy to drive 200 miles right now to find out. I made it clear that I would be happy to do the potential 5h wait for a call if it was more convenient for the vet. I made a very polite and very tentative enquiry whether the 5 hrs could be narrowed down a little. I was not the least bit demanding and probably never will be! It was the vet who decided to withdraw the call option not me. If I'd known they would do that, I would never have asked!


----------



## JenniferR (17 May 2017)

Alec Thank you for your kind thoughts. All bills are paid and I've been a customer for over a year so I hope they are not worried about payment.I will indeed post  when I have the answer (if there is one!). Maybe I have to drive over there and be kept in suspense for so long to be told he can't see anything either!


----------



## FfionWinnie (17 May 2017)

It seems kind of pointless to review 18 month old X-rays if the horse has been sound in the interim.  Even if the new vet has seen something it could be completely irrelevant to today's lameness.


----------



## WandaMare (17 May 2017)

I don't think you are being unreasonable at all, anyone in your situation would be apprehensive I'm sure. Is there a receptionist or someone who might be a little bit more empathetic towards you and maybe find out the reason for the face to face on your behalf? I would be tempted to call and say you are getting worried and could they perhaps put your mind at rest by explaining their process, its certainly not unreasonable. Good luck and i hope whatever they mystery is all about is straightforward and there is a good prognosis for your horse.


----------



## SusieT (17 May 2017)

It does seem a bit odd then tbh that he can't phone you unless he's out of the country.


----------



## gunnergundog (17 May 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			It seems kind of pointless to review 18 month old X-rays if the horse has been sound in the interim.  Even if the new vet has seen something it could be completely irrelevant to today's lameness.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree!  A lot can change from a physiological point of view in that amount of time - both for the better or the worse.  Also, new matters may have arisen in the interim.

Personally, I would not have wasted my money investigating a current lameness  based on 18 month old information.


----------



## JenniferR (18 May 2017)

Possibly not, but it seems to have turned up some information of interest otherwise the surgeon wouldn't want to talk to me. Unless he just wants to ensure a fee for telling me there is nothing to see! It may seem an odd starting point but the logic was that there already existed a full set of scans and x-rays of the leg from stifle down. She is lame in exactly the same way as before. It seemed a relatively cheap and trouble-free (ha,ha) way of checking something wasn't overlooked, before we subject the horse to nerve blocks and spend a fortune (leg no longer insured) on more scans and x-rays. If something significant has been overlooked then possibly there is some way of getting someone else to pay for her treatment because I was told there was nothing to see and just get on and ride her and see what develops.


----------



## be positive (18 May 2017)

I think taking a look at the old xrays was a sensible starting point, if nothing showed there would be nothing to speak to you about, but if something was overlooked or as a comparison if new xrays showed several places of interest, as they were available it seemed a sensible approach bearing in mind that the lameness is similar and the limb is not insured. 

My suspicions are he is going to try and cover the other vets back so will not want to put anything in writing that may point the finger or suggest negligence, they tend to stick together, unless they have "history" he may point out something when you meet then try and brush it off as probably irrelevant but needs investigating further, hope you get some answers and a treatment plan so you can move forward.


----------



## Red-1 (18 May 2017)

JenniferR said:



			Possibly not, but it seems to have turned up some information of interest otherwise the surgeon wouldn't want to talk to me. Unless he just wants to ensure a fee for telling me there is nothing to see! It may seem an odd starting point but the logic was that there already existed a full set of scans and x-rays of the leg from stifle down. She is lame in exactly the same way as before. It seemed a relatively cheap and trouble-free (ha,ha) way of checking something wasn't overlooked, before we subject the horse to nerve blocks and spend a fortune (leg no longer insured) on more scans and x-rays. If something significant has been overlooked then possibly there is some way of getting someone else to pay for her treatment because I was told there was nothing to see and just get on and ride her and see what develops.
		
Click to expand...

I think this was a reasonable place to start, especially as the horse was not sound in the intervening period. To me the issue is that they don't want to see your horse again, but want to see you. That does not seem fair, when you are happy to speak on the phone. If I had transport I would rock up in 9 days time with my horse too, so anything needed to be done could be done at the time.

As the lameness has been going on for 18 months and is getting worse again not better, it may be that you will have to make a decision as to how to progress, and further investigations may be necessary for that. 

When I needed contact with my vet I would email and ask for it to be forwarded to the vet in question. After a day or so I would start to call regularly until the email was answered. In this case I would like to know what necessitated my presence, and presumably the horse was expected too. 

It all seems strange as it would be the separate Vet No 1 who had made the mistake-if there is one, not the current vet. 

I use the email method as I was once a vet receptionist, mixed including equine, and one of my duties was to see to it that the vet did not be bothered by anxious owners. It was before email existed, but if an email is marked FAO X Vet, private and confidential, then it will likely be passed on. At least then you have a direct line of communication to explain your confusion and upset.


----------



## ycbm (18 May 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			It seems kind of pointless to review 18 month old X-rays if the horse has been sound in the interim.  Even if the new vet has seen something it could be completely irrelevant to today's lameness.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this, and the only reason that the majority of people would do it, I think, would be to use it to base a claim against the original vet on. I think that's why he is refusing to speak to you, and you are going to find that something was missed and he is going too yete and cover the previous vet's backside.

I know you aren't insured, but I would be taking new x rays now, because you are going to need to know how much worse it's got mean time. I would be sending a very snotty email demanding to be told which part to x ray or scan, so that you don't have to redo the lot. This wait is unacceptable, especially as the horse is on box rest.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 May 2017)

JenniferR said:



			Alec Thank you for your kind thoughts. All bills are paid and I've been a customer for over a year so I hope they are not worried about payment.I will indeed post  when I have the answer (if there is one!). Maybe I have to drive over there and be kept in suspense for so long to be told he can't see anything either!
		
Click to expand...

In that case I can see no earthly reason why they can't either pick a 'phone up or explain via e/mail their diagnosis and/or prognosis.  From here and from what you've said,  then yes they're being unreasonable.  Have you asked them why they're acting as they are?

Alec.


----------



## JenniferR (18 May 2017)

ycbm, thanks for your useful thoughts. I hadn't really thought of it like that. I see now that I look like a litigious person looking for grounds to sue by asking, but all I wanted was to try to find out what was wrong with horse/narrow down where to look without doing the painful (and a little risky) business of nerve blocking. I've had this done before on a different horse and we've been none the wiser. I WILL definitely get new scans and x-rays done but was hoping if they had found something on old ones, that would tell me where to look rather than going down the nerve block route or doing the whole leg again.


----------



## ycbm (18 May 2017)

Yete should have been 'try', no idea how that happened.

Your problem is you're too nice 


I hope it's nothing too serious, by the way.


----------



## JenniferR (18 May 2017)

Your reply, ycbm, suddenly made it all clear. I now understand what vet must be thinking. He just thinks I'm the suing type. It's may be something not too serious, rather than so serious he has to see me face to face.  I'll post what the vet says once I know!


----------



## ester (18 May 2017)

I was going to agree that's why he doesn't want to put anything in writing, I'm not sure why he wouldn't talk to you on the phone though other than he wants to point at the bits he wants to show you?!


----------



## MagicMelon (18 May 2017)

equi said:



			Showing you the actual issue visually will help you, which is what i hope vet2 is implying.
		
Click to expand...

This. Surely he just wants to show you on the x-rays etc.? He might be old school and not know how to email them to you   I would probably just point out how far a journey it is and simply ask why it needs to be done face to face?


----------



## amandaco2 (18 May 2017)

ycbm said:



			I'd ask him for his report in writing and if he won't provide it, don't pay because you haven't got the results. You're the customer.  

I personally would not have accepted the delay you've had so far. Too busy to review a lame horse's case for a month? He shouldn't have taken the work on then.

I strongly suspect he's trying to protect a fellow vet.

Regarding not looking for compensation, please remember that if the initial investigation had identified the problem, the insurance would have paid out for the treatment you might now be told is necessary.
		
Click to expand...


Ditto!


----------



## JenniferR (23 May 2017)

Just a quick update to close the story. Saw the surgeon today. Having kept me waiting for 10 days and having refused to talk to me by phone, the outcome was that he couldn't see anything on the original scans and x-rays either! And the bill will be £75 for telling me that.


----------



## PorkChop (23 May 2017)

JenniferR said:



			Just a quick update to close the story. Saw the surgeon today. Having kept me waiting for 10 days and having refused to talk to me by phone, the outcome was that he couldn't see anything on the original scans and x-rays either! And the bill will be £75 for telling me that.
		
Click to expand...

Gawd, all that worry for you expecting the worst!  Good news though, hope new Vet has a plan to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## JenniferR (23 May 2017)

Yes, it is good news that nothing major has been found. New vet's plan is to do the same as the old vet again at cost of £1,000.  The leg is no longer insured so I'm not sure what I will do. I would willingly pay that if I thought it would tell me what was wrong but I think it probably won't and that's a lot of money to take a punt with.


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2017)

JenniferR said:



			Just a quick update to close the story. Saw the surgeon today. Having kept me waiting for 10 days and having refused to talk to me by phone, the outcome was that he couldn't see anything on the original scans and x-rays either! And the bill will be £75 for telling me that.
		
Click to expand...

Good grief. What appalling service. Did you not look him in the eye and ask him why he got you to drive for over an hour and a half to tell you something he could have had his secretary put in one line in an email?


----------



## JillA (23 May 2017)

ycbm said:



			Good grief. What appalling service. Did you not look him in the eye and ask him why he got you to drive for over an hour and a half to tell you something he could have had his secretary put in one line in an email?
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ This. Sounds like a very arrogant man. You could complain to RCVS?


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2017)

This is my first draft of the letter that I would be sending him. If I'm doing something like this I let it stew for a day and then do any rewrite I feel is necessary. I would write it firstly to stop him doing it to anyone else and very secondly in the very slim hope that he might not bank the cheque.

Dear Professor xxx,

I have received your bill for £75 for reviewing previous x rays and scans and enclose a cheque.

I am writing to ask you why you put me to the expense of driving to meet you and the waste of four hours of my time to tell me something that would have taken one minute on the phone or one line in an email.

I have been worried beyond belief that the issue was so serious that you would only discuss it face to face, and the delay caused by your busy schedule has been agonising. For you, the issue was a simple one. For me it was a matter of life and death for an animal I love.

There is nothing, of course, that can be changed about this now, but for the sake of future owners I would welcome your assurance that another client in the same situation will be dealt with differently.

Yours faithfully,

Xxx


----------



## Red-1 (23 May 2017)

I am not sure if that is a relief for you or not, after a prolonged lameness, to not find a cause.

The £75 for examining the scans seems a very reasonable fee, there will have been admin costs/time as well as his own.

The idea that he could not tell you other than in person beggars belief! I would agree with the letter of YCBM.


----------



## JenniferR (23 May 2017)

I expect he couldn't send a 1 line email or get his secretary to phone because then he couldn't charge £75 for reviewing the x-rays/scans. And even though I explained to his secretary three times that this was a worry and I would rather know sooner than later, that his schedule took precedence over my concerns. Thank you for the letter idea YCBM. That expresses it all very nicely. Whether I would summon up the courage to send it is a different matter!


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2017)

Do you know what, Jennifer? I'm beginning to wonder if he did this to punish you for his assumption that you were thinking that you might be able to sue the previous vet. It seems so utterly bizarre. I can't believe he would waste his own time that way, never mind yours. I'm wondering if the relatively low bill is because he met you in person and realised you were genuine after all. People of his calibre don't usually have a problem billing for work they haven't been seen doing.


----------



## Goldenstar (23 May 2017)

Personally I throw away the letter and put my energy into finding out what wrong with  the poor lame horse .


----------



## ycbm (23 May 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Personally I throw away the letter and put my energy into finding out what wrong with  the poor lame horse .
		
Click to expand...

Why can't she do both?   Ignoring poor service that means the next person along gets the same poor service.


----------



## Goldenstar (23 May 2017)

Of course she can but this horse has been lame a year !
And OP is angry the vet asked her to wait ten days he could have benn on holiday anything she turned down the chance of a telephone consultation because she was going to have to wait by the phone .
The bill is very reasonable he can't see anything on the X-rays .
I think some nerve blocking is called for as OP does not mentain that's been done .


----------



## ihatework (23 May 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Personally I throw away the letter and put my energy into finding out what wrong with  the poor lame horse .
		
Click to expand...

Personally I'd be giving a different orthopaedic vet my money on the investigations. One that was less up their own derrier, and had some communication skills


----------



## JenniferR (24 May 2017)

Just to finish the story off then, I've decided the time the consultant spent explaining how he is going to go about finding the problem and showing me various bits of horse's leg section was really useful, particularly why scans and x-rays do not necessarily give the whole picture of the joint, and why we need a nerve block to truly confirm the location of the problem in a complex/off-on case with no other evidence of cause. Face-to-face he didn't seem arrogant (despite the 10-day wait fiasco!) but did seem thorough and expert. So she is booked in now for a full lameness work up with nerve blocks at cost of £1k, as time and rest haven't done the trick.  We may be none the wiser at the end (and 1k down the pan) but there is no other option if we're to find the cause. Nerve blocks weren't done before because vet was so sure the problem was in the fetlock and then when it wasn't the vet went on to scan/x-ray all the other parts of the leg but found nothing. She came sound again then lame again then sound again then lame, hence delay in pursuing this. Reviewing the scans/x-rays was to see if an expert second opinion could see any tiny clue to figure out where to look rather than sticking lots of needles in my horse.


----------



## ycbm (24 May 2017)

I don't understand why your vet is charging you £1000. The horse needs some nerve blocks that should cost no more than a couple of hundred. (And I agree with Goldenstar that they should have dine them a long time ago).   Only if that fails to identify the site should you need to spend any more, but I still wouldn't expect an SI block or other things to bring the bill to a thousand pounds or anywhere near it.


----------



## Goldenstar (24 May 2017)

I think the 1k will be a ball park estimate for the work .
Work ups take a lot of time and the costs rack up fast .


----------



## Tiddlypom (24 May 2017)

The workup should come in at a lot less than £1000 if the problem area is pin pointed early on (ie low down) so I hope that is not a fixed fee? With my uninsured horses, I fix a maximum price that I will pay for an investigation or procedure without additional authorisation from me, and my vet practice is always happy to do this. I still only get charged for work actually done.


----------



## Andalucian (24 May 2017)

ycbm said:



			I don't understand why your vet is charging you £1000.
		
Click to expand...

Because he can!  Arrrrrgh.


----------



## SusieT (24 May 2017)

I assume he has quoted you a 1000 because thats what it may be up to - I think that is very reasonable to explain when the cost may be rather than surprise anyone - I'd expect a work up to be 500-700 for x-rays, scans, nerve blocks so 1000 to me doesn't seem that unreasonable as an estimate for a consultant to do the work up. I'm also not sure why anyone is getting hot under the collar about this - it's not a bill sent after the work its an estimate so its up to the client if they want to proceed.

I can see as well why he wanted to speak to you with the showing of the leg etc so I'm glad you can see why he wanted to see you in person.


----------



## SusieT (24 May 2017)

duplicate


----------

